# Concealed Carry Permits



## erog (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm looking to get a concealed carry permit here soon and had a few questions about Georgia laws. Links to info are welcome as answers but direct answers are preferred .

First question I have is someone mentioned something about needing a permit to carry an unloaded weapon. Is this legit? I've never heard of this before but I'm from rural Pennsylvania.

Second, I was doing some research and I read something about applying for a permit in the county you live in. Do I need to do it in the county I live in or could I go to a different county for application? I live in Fulton County and don't really feel like going to Atlanta.

Third, about how much does it cost to get a permit? And about how long does it take to get the permit?

I appreciate it guys .


----------



## tjrutz (Jan 22, 2013)

yes you have to apply in the county you live in. I think it cost about $35. might be more if they send you else where to get finger printed. I live in butts co and it took about 2 1/2 weeks to get my permit! and why would you even want to carry an unloaded gun?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 22, 2013)

GeorgiaCarry.org


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 22, 2013)

Go here.... http://gapacking.org/  ...the info is just what you're asking.  Click "firearms license"...even a caveman can do it. 

Yep...need to go to your local Probate Judge in your county of residence.  Cost should be $75 - $95.  Time depends on the county, but the website above has people's "reviews" of their local county with costs, time it took , process, etc.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 22, 2013)

tjrutz said:


> yes you have to apply in the county you live in. I think it cost about $35. might be more if they send you else where to get finger printed. I live in butts co and it took about 2 1/2 weeks to get my permit! and why would you even want to carry an unloaded gun?



Not anymore.  The fees were raised statewide...and some counties took liberty to add their own.  Coffee Co is one of the more expensive now at $94.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 22, 2013)

skcuf said:


> I'm looking to get a concealed carry permit here soon and had a few questions about Georgia laws. Links to info are welcome as answers but direct answers are preferred .
> 
> First question I have is someone mentioned something about needing a permit to carry an unloaded weapon. Is this legit? I've never heard of this before but I'm from rural Pennsylvania.
> 
> ...



*From a fellow W. PA (Yinzer Dunbar, PA.)  I suggest looking at www.gacarry.org

*


----------



## tjrutz (Jan 22, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Not anymore.  The fees were raised statewide...and some counties took liberty to add their own.  Coffee Co is one of the more expensive now at $94.



Come to think about it mine was $35 at probate court and an additional $25 or so at the place where I got printed! And this was about 6months ago! $94 is just crazy!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 22, 2013)

As said probate court...probably anywhere from $65-~$100.  Please look at gacarry.org and consider joining they are a great resource for GA gun owners. 

Without a GWL you can carry loaded in your vehicle anywhere you want.  With the license you can carry open or concealed, see the ga laws on places off limits, there are some new bills being introduced to remove more of the off limit locations this session.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't forget they take your pic when you apply for your license. I was unaware and went in looking like the Unabomber.  georgiacarry and georgiapacking have tons of info there.


----------



## GroundMan (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a FYI... Old licenses have different rules than the newest ones. Example: Old license did not state an issue of carrying in a place that served alcohol but new one does.

Just an invite to stay brushed up on the laws. Lord knows I need to


----------



## Panthers65 (Jan 23, 2013)

It depends on your county. I just applied for mine in Gwinnett and it was $67.50 for the license and $10 for the fingerprinting. 

Said I would receive my permit in 6-8 weeks. They normally do 30-40 a day and recently have been doing about 130-140 a day, so plan some time on the day you go. Fingerprinting is done at a different location, which closes at 11 am. When I went we didn't get through the line in time and had to go back the next day to get printed. 

I would assume Gwinnett being one of the larger counties, a smaller country would probably have an easier process, but expect the worse and hope for the best.

edit: wasn't too bad, just got it at the end of the month, 30 days.


----------



## pushplow (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine expires this year. Anyone know how early before the expiration I can renew it?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 23, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> Don't forget they take your pic when you apply for your license. I was unaware and went in looking like the Unabomber.  georgiacarry and georgiapacking have tons of info there.


When did they start this? Maybe it varies by county. I renewed June 2011 and they only finger printed me.


pushplow said:


> Mine expires this year. Anyone know how early before the expiration I can renew it?


You can renew as early as you wish.


----------



## erog (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will look into gacarry.org. The guy that said about needing a permit to carry an unloaded gun was talking about if we went to the range together. He was trying to tell me I needed a permit to use my gun there. I guess I should have been more specific about this.


----------



## McBeeVee (Jan 24, 2013)

Bassquatch said:


> When did they start this? Maybe it varies by county. I renewed June 2011 and they only finger printed me.
> .



Counties started issuing the new GWLs 1-1-12. They now contain a photo and are considered a valid form of ID for many purposes, including voting.


----------



## McBeeVee (Jan 24, 2013)

GroundMan said:


> Just a FYI... Old licenses have different rules than the newest ones. Example: Old license did not state an issue of carrying in a place that served alcohol but new one does.
> 
> Just an invite to stay brushed up on the laws. Lord knows I need to



While the older licenses do have the old code on them, they all allow for carry in the same places.
A couple of smaller counties were still issuing GWLs with the pre 2008 restrictions on the back up till the first of last year, when the newest licenses were rolled out.


----------



## irishredneck (Jan 24, 2013)

$67.50 and $0 for the fingerprinting in Jones Co.
Got mine in about 2 weeks.

Don't forget it lasts for 5 years.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 25, 2013)

$72.25 I think in Cherokee County, just got mine; took about 2 weeks.
Heads Up-You must have an original Birth Certificate as well........I had to send a request to Ohio to get one and that took about 3 weeks too, so be prepared.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 25, 2013)

$95.15 for Coffee County a week or so ago ... Mine was a renewal, but they cut a month off, by putting the date I applied for renewal rather than the date my old license expired ... 

I got it in less than two weeks ... I have two gun licenses now ... until Feb. 11th!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2013)

$67 here in Lee County and I got it in about a week. All I had to show was my drivers license.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 25, 2013)

Good grief. GA makes it hard. In Bama we go fill out an app., give them $20( may be more in different counties) and come back to pick it up 3 days later. Then, after that, pay the fee each year to renew with no waiting.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> $67 here in Lee County and I got it in about a week. All I had to show was my drivers license.



It was $78 in Rabun but all they needed was a driver's license too. 

I wonder if the Birth certificate is something Cherokee county is doing on their own or if that is something new statewide.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 25, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Good grief. GA makes it hard. In Bama we go fill out an app., give them $20( may be more in different counties) and come back to pick it up 3 days later. Then, after that, pay the fee each year to renew with no waiting.



It depends on the county. Mine called me up and asked me if I wanted them to mail it to me, I told them I would come pick it up and they laminated it for me while I waited. That isn't going to happen in DeKalb or any other big county because they are full of bureaucrats who try to make it as difficult as possible.

And while you're paying $20 per year in Alabama, we're paying $12-15 and we don't have to go back every year. 

So we're not doing all that bad.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 27, 2013)

Gotcha. Would be much easier if each county had the same process and price. But, I guess that's asking just a bit to much.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 27, 2013)

I applied in Henry County on 01/18 and all I had to show was my drivers license. Said it would take 3-6 weeks and cost $72. Fingerprinting was done on site. 

Btw, no one told me about the mug shot either so my permit will look like I've been lost in the wilderness for a few years.


----------

